# Θαλάσσια Σπόρ και Δραστηριότητες > Vehicle Simulator > Έτοιμα πλοία >  HSC Speedrunner III - Aegean Speed Lines (vehicle simulator)

## GiorgosVitz

Διαθέσιμο για το vehicle simulator το αδερφάκι του Speedrunner IV, το Speedrunner III

----------

